# Charlie on a mini motorbike :) cute!



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome! Suits her! :excited:


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha thanks  heres another sitting on mums slipper picking out stones.



and a few weeks ago i came home to charlie and my boyfriend curled up sleeping together.



since joining the forum ive become a little obsessed with taking pictures and videos of my charlie


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, cute! Would love to see more.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Charlie is adorable. I loved seeing the pics please post more.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Cockatiels like to hang out on human friends. When I come home, if my father let the boys out I come up to them and get on the ground with them. Within seconds it's crawling on me and kisses and preens  Such great birds


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Awwwww so cute!!!


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

She looks so cute!


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Aww thanks everyone for the sweet replies,  she is the cutest wee thing (every birdy mum thinks that I reckon) will post more pics when I take some


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Those pics are great, really made me smile ahah. I have some old pictures of Maxi on a toy horse, would love to find a small motorbike to do an upgraded version  Post more pics


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Charlie*

Oh that is really sweet! She really should have a helmet though! lol


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

So cuute!!


----------

